# Tackle storage



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Just curious to see what some of yall have for onboard storage of tackle. I hate separate tackle boxes and bags so building something into/onto my boat is my plan. I was thinking tilt out tackle trays but they might be a little heavier than I wanted. So leaning towards surface mount Plano tray holders.
View attachment 4237


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like it but cost exceeds the convenience..IMHO


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

$54 for a 24x48x1/2" piece of Starboard another $5 in screws and done. enough leftover for gunnel rod racks.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

DIY-----Now your talking!!!!!!!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Let us know how it works out and please post pics.
Is rain or spray going to be a problem?


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Bought a 24x48x1/2" sheet of starboard at Home Depot, laid it out yesterday and got one built today. Not 100% done, it needs sanding and roundover edges. But it works.
View attachment 4430


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

View attachment 6499
View attachment 6500


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a 17 mitzi only have three compartments for storage.Had to figure out what to do with the other stuff this is what I came up with.Boga, sun block, pliers,hand held vhf and a caddy for miscellaneous stuff.Every thing handy but not in the way


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

MacGyver ...... well done!

I really like the boga grip solution


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

topnative2 said:


> MacGyver ...... well done!
> 
> I really like the boga grip solution


I used a bimini top cleat mounted on a piece of .pvc board the clip for the handle I got at west marine.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't hate me. Sorry guys it must be me or you like too much crap out on the skiff. Everything I need from sun block to tackle stays in bag below deck till needed. Only two tools out. Pliers wedged into cooler handle and Boga gets clipped to casting platform turn buckle or cooler handle. Both in reach from either side of skiff. No drink holders placed about. Break time, get a drink. Finish and stow container. 
Must be my OCD, minor case of it. I don't even like stuff in my truck. Map pockets and other bins are simply there to give interior a look of purpose. Not gum wrapper and used napkin holders.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have ADD so everything is on the floor. Tackel boxes, net, boga and dry bags


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

My boat is 14'. Did not have alot of storage room to start with. After the rebuild I added alot of storage room but still limited in what I have. My bow storage is the only dry area I have. By the time the battery goes in there, life jackets, snacks and stuff it would be a pain to dig tackle out. So I had to think out of the box to keep stuff off the floor. I hate stuff laying in the floor.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

When people fish in my boat they find out real quick that I don't allow any of their stuff to be stored on the deck, they have to store it in a compartment. If you don't do it that way by the end of the day the deck of the boat looks like a teenagers bedroom with all the crap floating around.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Capnredfish said:


> Don't hate me. Sorry guys it must be me or you like too much crap out on the skiff. Everything I need from sun block to tackle stays in bag below deck till needed. Only two tools out. Pliers wedged into cooler handle and Boga gets clipped to casting platform turn buckle or cooler handle. Both in reach from either side of skiff. No drink holders placed about. Break time, get a drink. Finish and stow container.
> Must be my OCD, minor case of it. I don't even like stuff in my truck. Map pockets and other bins are simply there to give interior a look of purpose. Not gum wrapper and used napkin holders.


I think my OCD Is bad look at my console a place for everything and everything in it place


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Steve_Mevers said:


> When people fish in my boat they find out real quick that I don't allow any of their stuff to be stored on the deck, they have to store it in a compartment. If you don't do it that way by the end of the day the deck of the boat looks like a teenagers bedroom with all the crap floating around.


I am the same way. The only thing on the deck is the cooler!


----------

